# The first & BEST mod you should do for your TTS



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

..... or any late-model VAG AWD/4-motion platform, in the matter. A 5-minute job & I simply could not believe the difference & sensation it gives for my TTS....!! It's a different car altogether....and the corners it takes...OMFG!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: A must-do for any serious players or trackers!


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

excuse my excitement, gentlemen.... my first contribution to this forum...


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

What is that thing? [smiley=book2.gif] Sorry I'm no expert but sounds like it makes a big diff so I'm interested!


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Are they not £700 IIRC?

Surely the first and best mod is a remap?

I was under the impression that Haldex controllers are similiar to turning the driver aids off, but, more noticeable allowing the driver to transfer more rotating power to the rear wheels. Ie. allowing you to do rear wheel spins and BMW drifts? :?

No?


----------



## UberJim (Mar 10, 2014)

The first and best mod is the flapper mod to make sure those exhausts are nice and loud as they should be


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

UberJim said:


> The first and best mod is the flapper mod to make sure those exhausts are nice and loud as they should be


I read it's not worth it on the TTS?


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Any more info please?

How much, where from, does it transmit more power / torque to the rear wheels - what are the actual benefits?


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

AFAIK, it's the Haldex Gen4 Competition AWD controller.

Power is better distributed across front/rear axles with a rear wheel bias, and rear axle torque is increased during braking. It's a mod I've got on my list but there are others to do before I get there. 

I was going to opt for the Switchable Gen4 Performance controller though, so that I can switch to Eco mode when I'm up and down the motorway. That has the same Race mode as the competition controller as described above, but also has switches for stock/eco modes as well.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

So neither the first, nor the BEST mod for a TTS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Suzuka said:


> So neither the first, nor the BEST mod for a TTS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

vs










Personally, I'd prefer the latter. Lots of power through the front wheels usually leads to torque steer, understeer and such. A worthwhile mod, but it was something I was looking to do as part of my handling dial-in.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

First thing I had done was the remap by REVO, still makes me smile and I have done a 
few mods to the car, Audio is nice but not your every day set up


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

First and best mod on any turbo car = remap


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Vassilis said:


> First and best mod on any turbo car = remap


Exactly.

OP, welcome to the forum :wink: :lol:


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

alexp said:


> What is that thing? [smiley=book2.gif] Sorry I'm no expert but sounds like it makes a big diff so I'm interested!


Unlike the standard Haldex controller, HPA's Competition unit retained rear driveline engagement under braking; a key advantage in motorsports. The HPA Gen.4 Competition Controller is calibrated similar to the "Race mode" with additional feature of increasing the clutch torque when braking. By doing so, wheel brake torque is now transferred rearwards through the AWD clutch, offering a far more aggressive deceleration capability. Additionally, the Competition controller will support left foot braking without disengaging the 4-motion clutch while out on the track.

But in real world terms: The cornering capability of the TTS is increased 10-fold by simply re-distributing the torque ratio between the front/rear axles.


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> Are they not £700 IIRC?
> 
> Surely the first and best mod is a remap?
> 
> ...


No, first mod is definitely not a remap for the TTS. 272 bhp is plenty enough if you know how to use it on the road. But the car's capability has been limited by the 'not-so-quattro' Quattro system, as the standard Haldex unit, in most circumstances, gives a rather undesirable front-bias driving characteristics.... NOT the reason why you purchase the almighty Audi Quattro system. IMHO.


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

UberJim said:


> The first and best mod is the flapper mod to make sure those exhausts are nice and loud as they should be


Ar...that's going on this week :twisted:


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

tim_s said:


> AFAIK, it's the Haldex Gen4 Competition AWD controller.
> 
> Power is better distributed across front/rear axles with a rear wheel bias, and rear axle torque is increased during braking. It's a mod I've got on my list but there are others to do before I get there.
> 
> I was going to opt for the Switchable Gen4 Performance controller though, so that I can switch to Eco mode when I'm up and down the motorway. That has the same Race mode as the competition controller as described above, but also has switches for stock/eco modes as well.


You'll love it, mate!


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Senna916 said:


> Any more info please?
> 
> How much, where from, does it transmit more power / torque to the rear wheels - what are the actual benefits?


http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_haldex.html


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> So neither the first, nor the BEST mod for a TTS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WRONG


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Vertex said:


> Suzuka said:
> 
> 
> > Are they not £700 IIRC?
> ...


Your completely incorrect. So much so you spunk'd £700+ on a piece of kit worthless on the road and for most on the track. You came on hear with an opening sentence I'd liken to a 9yr old finding his first pube and then *AND THEN* you try and tell the forum the TTS does not require a remap to take it from a great car to a brilliant car with a remap thats not required as a first mod "if you know how to use it".

What a load of c0ck, 10 posts in and the drivel out of you mouth is utter sh1te.

Any turbo car, should have, as a first "mod" (if the driver is interested in modifications) undertake a remap to gain the most from said car.

Jumping back to the TT, if 272bhp is enough "if you know how to use it" why is it many people (including myself) like high powered cars and drive RS models?

The TT, driven normally is all FWD bias, start to push the car and drive it hard and the bias changes giving drive to the rear as well. When your driving slowly you only require FWD as your not pushing the car and are not loosing traction, thus your box of tricks is not required in this scenario.

Other senario, your pushing the car, you require additional traction/control and the cars standard Gen4 Haldex transfers the power as required. Once again no requirement (on the road and for most on the track) for your box of tricks.

Are you saying you are correct and the rest of the TT/car world is incorrect as they can't drive properly?

Must be the Stig......

fu444rk sake man!

As I say welcome OP, looking over the other replies to date it pretty clear where most sit :-*


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

Vertex said:


> Suzuka said:
> 
> 
> > Are they not £700 IIRC?
> ...


 I concur, anything to make it more like a proper viscous coupling 4wd sys the better. Coming from an evo, and going to a more front lead car , i have to say i prefer how full time 4wd , even rear led under power drives and handles.Need to do some investigation on this!


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

gigeorge said:


> Vertex said:
> 
> 
> > Suzuka said:
> ...


Then you and the OP should sell your Audis. As the car and Quattro are not for you.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Suzuka said:


> Vertex said:
> 
> 
> > Suzuka said:
> ...


Glad you said it before i did :lol: no way to introduce yourself to the forum OP. But welcome anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

No, first mod is definitely not a remap for the TTS. 272 bhp is plenty enough if you know how to use it on the road. But the car's capability has been limited by the 'not-so-quattro' Quattro system, as the standard Haldex unit, in most circumstances, gives a rather undesirable front-bias driving characteristics.... NOT the reason why you purchase the almighty Audi Quattro system. IMHO.[/quote]
I concur, anything to make it more like a proper viscous coupling 4wd sys the better. Coming from an evo, and going to a more front lead car , i have to say i prefer how full time 4wd , even rear led under power drives and handles.Need to do some investigation on this![/quote]

Then you and the OP should sell your Audis. As the car and Quattro are not for you.[/quote]

Theres Quattro then theres Quattro, torsen vs haldex. I'm sure the average person used to a full time torsen 4wd system knows how they drive & assist the in terms of car handling/ traction would take it over the part time haldex any day of the week. I've owned a b5 s4 that uses the vc and an evo with its ayc and both are worlds apart in terms of cornering / traction to the haldex system... I dont really see why VW/Audi uses haldex when its possible to fit a full time system, not sure what the benefits of haldex are over torsen/ayc..

ETA torsen ! Got my terminology wrong, was replying from work and not paying as much attention as i should, before any of you boil over .


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> Vertex said:
> 
> 
> > Suzuka said:
> ...


Wow....did I really jerk your chain that hard... LOL!! Alright...to each his own, I give you that much. Enjoy your ride & I'll do mine. Cheers & peace! :mrgreen:


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

gigeorge said:


> No, first mod is definitely not a remap for the TTS. 272 bhp is plenty enough if you know how to use it on the road. But the car's capability has been limited by the 'not-so-quattro' Quattro system, as the standard Haldex unit, in most circumstances, gives a rather undesirable front-bias driving characteristics.... NOT the reason why you purchase the almighty Audi Quattro system. IMHO.


 I concur, anything to make it more like a proper viscous coupling 4wd sys the better. Coming from an evo, and going to a more front lead car , i have to say i prefer how full time 4wd , even rear led under power drives and handles.Need to do some investigation on this![/quote]

Then you and the OP should sell your Audis. As the car and Quattro are not for you.[/quote]

Theres Quattro then theres Quattro, viscous coupling vs haldex. I'm sure the average person used to a full time VC 4wd system knows how they drive & assist the in terms of car handling/ traction would take it over the part time haldex any day of the week. I've owned a b5 s4 that uses the vc and an evo with its ayc and both are worlds apart in terms of cornering / traction to the haldex system... I dont really see why VW/Audi uses haldex when its possible to fit a full time system, not sure what the benefits of haldex are over vc/ayc..[/quote]

Now... that's being constructive. Thanks for your comment, mate!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Remap is still better :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wkhkelvin (May 27, 2009)

gigeorge said:


> > > I concur, anything to make it more like a proper viscous coupling 4wd sys the better. Coming from an evo, and going to a more front lead car , i have to say i prefer how full time 4wd , even rear led under power drives and handles.Need to do some investigation on this!
> >
> >
> > Then you and the OP should sell your Audis. As the car and Quattro are not for you.
> ...


I assume vc=viscous coupling? Funny though cause I've owned a b5 s4 as well but it doesn't have vc but a torsen diff. Maybe yours is a special edition?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Theres Quattro then theres Quattro, viscous coupling vs haldex. I'm sure the average person used to a full time VC 4wd system knows how they drive & assist the in terms of car handling/ traction would take it over the part time haldex any day of the week. I've owned a b5 s4 that uses the vc and an evo with its ayc and both are worlds apart in terms of cornering / traction to the haldex system... I dont really see why VW/Audi uses haldex when its possible to fit a full time system, not sure what the benefits of haldex are over vc/ayc..[/quote]

I assume vc=viscous coupling? Funny though cause I've owned a b5 s4 as well but it doesn't have vc but a torsen diff. Maybe yours is a special edition?[/quote]

I think he is just a "special edition".


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Surely the first and best mod is a remap?

I was under the impression that Haldex controllers are similiar to turning the driver aids off, but, more noticeable allowing the driver to transfer more rotating power to the rear wheels. Ie. allowing you to do rear wheel spins and BMW drifts? :?

No?[/quote]

No, first mod is definitely not a remap for the TTS. 272 bhp is plenty enough if you know how to use it on the road. But the car's capability has been limited by the 'not-so-quattro' Quattro system, as the standard Haldex unit, in most circumstances, gives a rather undesirable front-bias driving characteristics.... NOT the reason why you purchase the almighty Audi Quattro system. IMHO.[/quote]

Your completely incorrect. So much so you spunk'd £700+ on a piece of kit worthless on the road and for most on the track. You came on hear with an opening sentence I'd liken to a 9yr old finding his first pube and then *AND THEN* you try and tell the forum the TTS does not require a remap to take it from a great car to a brilliant car with a remap thats not required as a first mod "if you know how to use it".

What a load of c0ck, 10 posts in and the drivel out of you mouth is utter sh1te.

Any turbo car, should have, as a first "mod" (if the driver is interested in modifications) undertake a remap to gain the most from said car.

Jumping back to the TT, if 272bhp is enough "if you know how to use it" why is it many people (including myself) like high powered cars and drive RS models?

The TT, driven normally is all FWD bias, start to push the car and drive it hard and the bias changes giving drive to the rear as well. When your driving slowly you only require FWD as your not pushing the car and are not loosing traction, thus your box of tricks is not required in this scenario.

Other senario, your pushing the car, you require additional traction/control and the cars standard Gen4 Haldex transfers the power as required. Once again no requirement (on the road and for most on the track) for your box of tricks.

Are you saying you are correct and the rest of the TT/car world is incorrect as they can't drive properly?

Must be the Stig......

fu444rk sake man!

As I say welcome OP, looking over the other replies to date it pretty clear where most sit :-*[/quote]

Wow....did I really jerk your chain that hard... LOL!! Alright...to each his own, I give you that much. Enjoy your ride & I'll do mine. Cheers & peace! :mrgreen:[/quote]

Im just allergic to bullsh1t thats all mate....

Remap is still better.

I feel bad you wasted the money after making the only decent decision you seem to have made (buying the TT).


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

I assume vc=viscous coupling? Funny though cause I've owned a b5 s4 as well but it doesn't have vc but a torsen diff. Maybe yours is a special edition?[/quote]

Yeah, a balls up on my part, see edit !


----------



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

I love the way this forum is so welcoming to new posters.

[smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> Surely the first and best mod is a remap?
> 
> I was under the impression that Haldex controllers are similiar to turning the driver aids off, but, more noticeable allowing the driver to transfer more rotating power to the rear wheels. Ie. allowing you to do rear wheel spins and BMW drifts? :?
> 
> No?


No, first mod is definitely not a remap for the TTS. 272 bhp is plenty enough if you know how to use it on the road. But the car's capability has been limited by the 'not-so-quattro' Quattro system, as the standard Haldex unit, in most circumstances, gives a rather undesirable front-bias driving characteristics.... NOT the reason why you purchase the almighty Audi Quattro system. IMHO.[/quote]

Your completely incorrect. So much so you spunk'd £700+ on a piece of kit worthless on the road and for most on the track. You came on hear with an opening sentence I'd liken to a 9yr old finding his first pube and then *AND THEN* you try and tell the forum the TTS does not require a remap to take it from a great car to a brilliant car with a remap thats not required as a first mod "if you know how to use it".

What a load of c0ck, 10 posts in and the drivel out of you mouth is utter sh1te.

Any turbo car, should have, as a first "mod" (if the driver is interested in modifications) undertake a remap to gain the most from said car.

Jumping back to the TT, if 272bhp is enough "if you know how to use it" why is it many people (including myself) like high powered cars and drive RS models?

The TT, driven normally is all FWD bias, start to push the car and drive it hard and the bias changes giving drive to the rear as well. When your driving slowly you only require FWD as your not pushing the car and are not loosing traction, thus your box of tricks is not required in this scenario.

Other senario, your pushing the car, you require additional traction/control and the cars standard Gen4 Haldex transfers the power as required. Once again no requirement (on the road and for most on the track) for your box of tricks.

Are you saying you are correct and the rest of the TT/car world is incorrect as they can't drive properly?

Must be the Stig......

fu444rk sake man!

As I say welcome OP, looking over the other replies to date it pretty clear where most sit :-*[/quote]

Wow....did I really jerk your chain that hard... LOL!! Alright...to each his own, I give you that much. Enjoy your ride & I'll do mine. Cheers & peace! :mrgreen:[/quote]

Im just allergic to bullsh1t thats all mate....

Remap is still better.

I feel bad you wasted the money after making the only decent decision you seem to have made (buying the TT).[/quote]

O well... I'm loving my 'bad' decision(s), mate  BTW....I've got both an ECU remap & a DSG remap on mine (as I was JUST suggesting that a remap might not be a definitely necessity for everyone, or may be a Haldex upgrade would make more sense to some folks out there...then your allergy hit) :mrgreen: Plus I've got more 'bad-decision' mods on the car to really give you a great time with your allergy.... (posting when I'm done having fun with my BAD-mod TTS (slashing a few deer-eye Porsche/Merc/BMW/TTRS folks along the way...). Later mate! Peace!! 

BTW.... it's the driver most of the time, not all car stuff mate


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Groodles said:


> I love the way this forum is so welcoming to new posters.
> 
> [smiley=baby.gif]


O...I'm just having too much fun with those guys  Gotta have something to kill time with, right? (when I'm not out enjoying my ride) :roll:


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

So after all that what is the official take on the Modification.

Is it worth doing or not ? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Maybe for you as your in a V6, So no real gains to be had BUT for my and I have owned a V6
it would be a NON Resonated exhaust and Induction the noise is so addictive


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

hahaha Im not a V6.... Thats from my old car... Im a TTS with a remap as my first ever mod hahaha. Then many more after that.

But good info to know. I was considering this mod a while ago when I found it on the TT shop site.

Think again now..... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

So you have a TTS as your "Ride" & have recently taken delivery of:

http://www.lamborghini.com/en/masterpie ... /overview/

I'm sorry, but if i'd just received a new Veneno then the TTS may as well be at the bottom of the Pacific as it would never see the light of day again. Seems an odd Garage if you ask me but each to their own


----------



## 13ttaz (May 1, 2013)

Vertex said:


> But in real world terms: The cornering capability of the TTS is increased 10-fold by simply re-distributing the torque ratio between the front/rear axles.


I too have the HPA Comp. Controller and it does indeed substantially improve the handling of my TT. Great mod, no two ways about it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Remap every day of the week

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Vertex (Apr 22, 2014)

W7 PMC said:


> So you have a TTS as your "Ride" & have recently taken delivery of:
> 
> http://www.lamborghini.com/en/masterpie ... /overview/
> 
> I'm sorry, but if i'd just received a new Veneno then the TTS may as well be at the bottom of the Pacific as it would never see the light of day again. Seems an odd Garage if you ask me but each to their own


Hey mate... can't drive that thing everyday. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Im gonna spunk out that £700+ on this too&#8230;.Maybe more as Il get the switchable version... Just to see if it really is worth it or if it is just a load of Cock... If its cock then it will be up for offers in the for sale part, Keep your eyes pealed for a bargain .
They must make it for some reason. Ill let you know what I think. Time to call Vince at the TT SHOP.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am sure there is a cheaper place :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Vertex said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > So you have a TTS as your "Ride" & have recently taken delivery of:
> ...


Like i said, very strange garage but hey ho :-*


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

well I did it&#8230;.. spent the money and had it fitted&#8230;Gen 4 competition controller&#8230;&#8230;
Gives the car a different feel, not sure if its better, but different.
Car is more lively into and out of bends&#8230;..and braking is greatly enhanced due to the system not disengaging rear wheel drive when the brakes are applied.
Im sure on the track it would be worlds apart from stock but for road driving not sure its worth the money. Ill have to give it some more spirited driving on roads I know to tell he real difference (If any )


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

V6KMO said:


> well I did it&#8230;.. spent the money and had it fitted&#8230;Gen 4 competition controller&#8230;&#8230;
> Gives the car a different feel, not sure if its better, but different.
> Car is more lively into and out of bends&#8230;..and braking is greatly enhanced due to the system not disengaging rear wheel drive when the brakes are applied.
> Im sure on the track it would be worlds apart from stock but for road driving not sure its worth the money. Ill have to give it some more spirited driving on roads I know to tell he real difference (If any )


So would you say a remap is a better first mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

The very first Mod I did on the TTS was a remap.
From the moment I drove the car I could tell the difference. In every way.

With the Haldex mod, its not so obvious&#8230;.. I can't really say its noticeable unless I drive like a tool and then the car does seem better. It stops better and straighter and is more sure footed.

It has the feeling of being pushed rather than pulled when you accelerate hard as the bias is taken more to the RWD than the front.

But Like I said, unless you are Track driving I don't think its one of the best mods you can do.

Certainly not a waste of money, but unless you have deep pockets and don't have too great an expectation&#8230;.youll be satisfied.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Suzuka said:


> So neither the first, nor the BEST mod for a TTS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought we already got to the bottom of this months back????

Remap is, hands down, arse out, the *BEST* and *FIRST* mod any sane person would undertake *UNLESS* they require a bib. Fact :lol:


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

your right, and like I said Remap was the first thing I did.
The point of this was to see if it actually did make a difference.
They must make it for some reason&#8230;. I didn't find it that appealing&#8230;&#8230;


----------

